# My basking light keeps blowing!!!!



## Krisskross1989 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can someone please help me!??

Ive got 2 bearded dragons that i purchased 2-3 months ago
and my basking light is becoming an issue. I am running a ministat100
with the basking light connected to it. Every morning I turn the stat
to 92' then leave it on with uv & heat mat & then
at night (9pm) I turn it round to 75' and turn the uv off.
The basking light I use is exo-terra 100w & it blows every 3 weeks.

WHY?!?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

The mini stat is just an on/off stat which is designed for heatmats. You need a dimmer stat. An ordinary household spot bulb would be a lot cheaper than the exo terra and just as good (if not better). But you need to change your stat.

Edit: forgot to say - WELCOME.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

As Jools said..

The mini stat is an on / off stat so it should be used for none light emitting heat devices. the constant on and off will be 'bed time' 'time to get up' 'bed time' 'time to get up.
A dimmer will turn the light down slowly and then back up when needed.
Although it's better to use a bulb that doesn't 'need' a stat but have it on a stat as a backup, so a 60watt might hit the same heat but not get dimmed as often.

Also, as mentioned... just use household spot bulbs from Asda / B&Q etc. Cost about a quid for two.

You don't need a heat mat for a beardie either..


----------



## Mini_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

I've been having the same issues with Exoterra spot bulbs. Tight and broad beam, 75 and 100w.

I was having bulbs blow every 2 weeks. Mine wasn't down to the stat but the bulbs themselves, the quality is :censor: now.

However, check your wiring aswell.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

U could do with a dimming stat. 
Also buy a few timers so you don't have to keep turning them on and off all the time. B & Q do 3 for a £10. On off on off blows bulbs quicker. Also means you don't have to everything manually.:2thumb:


----------



## M4nit4r (Mar 18, 2011)

I was having the same problem with exo 150w bulbs! They weren't lasting anymore than 3 weeks a month if I was lucky and at £8.00 a go that ain't on! I have now resorted back to 60w normal B&Q bulbs!! They do the job just fine!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

On off and dimming stats ruin tungsten lamps! Light is a by product of intense heat and visa versa. Every time you pass current through a filament it reduces the life span, so if your stat is contantly dimming or turning the lamp on and off you dramatically reduce the usuable life of a lamp. Tungsten lamps suffer particularly. Imagine the lamp hanging in the enclosure, the filament is resting in a cradle, energy is "shorted out" through the filament this produces light and heat. Every time this happens the filament weakens as it gets massively hot. Any weak spots in design or if the lamp is at an angle will manafest as a blown lamp.

The only way to get good, dimmable, safe heat and light is to use halogen capsule, they cost slightly more but should be good for one year! And as the heat and light is harnessed by a very thick internal reflector you can use a much lower wattage thus saving another load of cash in electric. But remember all heat lamps must be fitted safely in a cage when required and they do not produce any u.v.

I hope this explains the process and limitations for you


John courteney-smith. Arcadia products.


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

is this kriss from bracknell by any chance???!!! if so: get your beardies off them woodchips, heard all sorts of horrible things about woodchips


----------



## CraigTheDragon (Jan 16, 2011)

gaz140 said:


> is this kriss from bracknell by any chance???!!! if so: get your beardies off them woodchips, heard all sorts of horrible things about woodchips


Woodships are fine for beardies in my experience, Have had 8 years of keeping beardies with Woodchipping, No damage or impaction has come from them.


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

Krisskross1989 said:


> Can someone please help me!??
> 
> Ive got 2 bearded dragons that i purchased 2-3 months ago
> and my basking light is becoming an issue. I am running a ministat100
> ...


use arcadia instead i had the same trouble they are just rubbish.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Tesco sell 100w spot bulbs for 75p each and they do the same thing but last much longer : victory:


----------



## Krisskross1989 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok so can someone tell me exactly what I need to get,
e.g the make etc of this stat I need... Bit new to beardies,
just need to know what's gonna last me. Also, does anyone
that has woodchips have a really horrible smell in the viv? 
What is best to have, woodchips, sand, or Cali sand


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Dimming Thermostat.. Something like - Habistat Dimming Thermostat - Surrey Pet Supplies

With a spot bulb, get two 60 watt and two 100watt from Asda.. try the 60 first to see if you get up to temperature, if not use the 100's and at least you'll have some spares.

Substrate - for babies, something not loose.. tiles, lino, paper etc. If you want a loose substrate use kids playsand. Calci sand clumps when wet, and to be honest any reptile sand is like lining a viv with money. Kids play sand is about £3 for 15kg
Woodchips aren't great as wood isn't really digestible, if you eat some it'll probably come out the same way it went in. so when you take into consideration that:

--------------- <-- beardies mouth
----------- <-- woodchip
------ <-- beardies arsehole

what goes in, will struggle to come out.


----------



## Krisskross1989 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok cool.... What's your opinion on squash? 
How do you prepare it and what squash is best and where can I buy it


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

Krisskross1989 said:


> Ok cool.... What's your opinion on squash?
> How do you prepare it and what squash is best and where can I buy it


It's a good staple diet lasts for ages, grate it or chop into little bits they had it the other day in the sainsburys in the centre just buy a whole butternut squash


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

You are going to find it harder to get bulbs! 100watt house bulbs are no longer being produced. The 60s are but not going to heat the viv enough. I'd have a look at your local rep shop. 
I use the uv/heat lamps (they cost a lot) but you can't put them onto a stat. (it says so on the info- however they have a built in cut off if it gets too hot.) Yet they are excellent to use and I have one in with my adult bosc. That on during the day on a timer and then at night either ceramics on a stat or a heat mat on a stat works well. The ceramics doesnt have to be turned off during the day as when the uv/heat bulb is on the stat will turn the ceramics off. Just turn the light source off at night with a timer.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Its not the ordinary housebulbs he needs its a reflector bulb and I bought a pack of 4 100 watt ones at morrisons yesterday they were £3 odd . they are in plenty of shops and d.i.y stores


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Welsh dragon said:


> Its not the ordinary housebulbs he needs its a reflector bulb and I bought a pack of 4 100 watt ones at morrisons yesterday they were £3 odd . they are in plenty of shops and d.i.y stores
> 
> image


Sorry i c. 
The 150watt uv/heats last ages.


----------



## MarleyMoe (Dec 26, 2010)

We've just had this same problem of exo-terra bulbs blowing.. one lasted a grand total of 5 minutes! 

So basically just get a normal reflector spot lamp from asda 5 mins walk away and that'll do the same thing as the £7 a pop bulbs im having to drive for a hour a time to get? If thats right you guys have just made my afternoon


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Bulbs heat up that all that counts!


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

If your bulb blows within a week take it back. Unless you are using an on/off stat.
All shops have a good relationship with suppliers who will in turn return the bulbs to exoterra.
That way exoterra will find out their bulbs are naff.

Must admit i dont have many probs with them but i do have problems with ProRep bulbs. 

ANOTHER GOOD REASON TO USE SHOPS INSTEAD OF THE INTERNET.


----------



## MarleyMoe (Dec 26, 2010)

Dimmer stat and the bulbs were all bought within a few weeks of each other back when we first had the beardies in december. Started with heat glo, then bought 100w sunglo... took them back and swapped for a 75w and a 50w as we were trying to get the temps right. Found the 50s worked so bought 2 more, plus we've binned all of the boxes bar the last one. All bought instore  

Its only the top viv thats blowing so wondered if it was the holder, fetched the reflectors from Asda so at least if it does blow again its a cheaper bulb wasted (Good tips from this thread thank you all ) 

Now to find those damned Arcadia 12% in stock somewhere lol.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

In the past I used a Par38 100w Halogen flood lamp on a mat stat and it lasted over a year: victory:


----------



## jacobs-mummy (Jun 27, 2011)

*Thanks guys*

so glad i checked this website as i was just off out to but yet another basking bulb this being my 4th in only 3 monthes and at £12 each i was starting to get very peed off but thanks so much to your comments on this site i just nipped around the corner and got 2 bulbs form B&Q for only £1.50 and it seems to be doing exactly the same job thanks guys xx :notworthy:


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

jacobs-mummy said:


> so glad i checked this website as i was just off out to but yet another basking bulb this being my 4th in only 3 monthes and at £12 each i was starting to get very peed off but thanks so much to your comments on this site i just nipped around the corner and got 2 bulbs form B&Q for only £1.50 and it seems to be doing exactly the same job thanks guys xx :notworthy:


We're good like that


----------



## jameskench (Sep 19, 2010)

Is it on an extension adapter? I use to have this problem when my flourecent tubes switched on they caused a surge and blew the bulbs. This wasn't very common, maybe once every month which is way to short of a lifespan for a bulb.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

jacobs-mummy said:


> so glad i checked this website as i was just off out to but yet another basking bulb this being my 4th in only 3 monthes and at £12 each i was starting to get very peed off but thanks so much to your comments on this site i just nipped around the corner and got 2 bulbs form B&Q for only £1.50 and it seems to be doing exactly the same job thanks guys xx :notworthy:


I'm glad we helped, always like a nice ending and to save people a few bob. I have a cupboard full of cheap lightbulbs from sinaburys and wilcos lol. 

Jay


----------



## margowicz (Jul 16, 2012)

had the same problem so I put a bigger fuse in 13amp


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi,

are you having a problem getting a lamp?

if so drop me a PM with your location and i will hook you up with a retailer with stock

John,




MarleyMoe said:


> Dimmer stat and the bulbs were all bought within a few weeks of each other back when we first had the beardies in december. Started with heat glo, then bought 100w sunglo... took them back and swapped for a 75w and a 50w as we were trying to get the temps right. Found the 50s worked so bought 2 more, plus we've binned all of the boxes bar the last one. All bought instore
> 
> Its only the top viv thats blowing so wondered if it was the holder, fetched the reflectors from Asda so at least if it does blow again its a cheaper bulb wasted (Good tips from this thread thank you all )
> 
> Now to find those damned Arcadia 12% in stock somewhere lol.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

They might have found one in the last two years


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

ahhh:censor: shold look at dates or old threads should be fired off to space!




Meko said:


> They might have found one in the last two years


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

It's though bloody newbies coming along and grave digging.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

margowicz said:


> had the same problem so I put a bigger fuse in 13amp


To put it bluntly, Then your an idiot.


----------



## ghand (Nov 4, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> On off and dimming stats ruin tungsten lamps! Light is a by product of intense heat and visa versa. Every time you pass current through a filament it reduces the life span, so if your stat is contantly dimming or turning the lamp on and off you dramatically reduce the usuable life of a lamp. Tungsten lamps suffer particularly. Imagine the lamp hanging in the enclosure, the filament is resting in a cradle, energy is "shorted out" through the filament this produces light and heat. Every time this happens the filament weakens as it gets massively hot. Any weak spots in design or if the lamp is at an angle will manafest as a blown lamp.
> 
> The only way to get good, dimmable, safe heat and light is to use halogen capsule, they cost slightly more but should be good for one year! And as the heat and light is harnessed by a very thick internal reflector you can use a much lower wattage thus saving another load of cash in electric. But remember all heat lamps must be fitted safely in a cage when required and they do not produce any u.v.
> 
> ...



Not to me. The wattage is the power or heat dissipated by the light, a lower wattage will give off less heat end of.A spot light may focus the heat in one direction for basking but the overall heating effect is directly proportional to the wattage. You don't get more heat for nothing the more heat you require the more you pay simple.

Also dimming a lamp will dramatically extend its life not blow it. On a normal tungsten lamp a voltage reduction of just 5% increases life buy 20 % so a well dimmed lamp will last virtually for ever. Some well dimmed lamps have been on test for tens of years in the lab 

So left on low dim and ramping up to not full voltage is the way to make the lamp last. A higher wattage than you need so it will not get full voltage and it will last years,oh and the energy cost will be the same for the same heat as stated


Edit ok whats with old post ?


----------

